# Looking for club or land in middle Ga



## saltshake (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm retired, live in Fl, disabled Veteran, looking to hunt and fish in middle Ga. Crawford and Taylor would be my 1st choices,but would consider others.


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 18, 2017)

Arrowhead Hunt Club in woodland ga. needs 4 members. 692 acres, planted pine ridges, hardwood bottoms. camp but no power or water, $650 year round lease. Call Brian at 706.326.5833


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 1, 2017)

I have a 525ac club in Taylor co if interested you can contact me at 4702618985


----------

